
Introducing SSL for SaaS - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-ssl-for-saas/
======
wnm
nice! I'm using cloudflare for
[https://presskithero.com](https://presskithero.com), where I offer custom
domain names for my customers, and upgrading them to ssl would be great!

But from the article:

>> I’m interested in learning more. How can I get started using SSL for SaaS?

>> If you’re not already a Cloudflare customer, give us your name and contact
info and someone on our team will reach out to you; be sure to mention SSL for
SaaS in the request. If you’re an existing Cloudflare customer, ask your
Customer Success Manager.

I'm on the free plan, and have no idea who my Customer Success Manager is, or
if I have one. So, maybe it's a reserved feature for paying customers?

~~~
corobo
The "give us your name and contact info" text links to their enterprise
account signup form. Chances are this is not going to be on the free plan.

